# We just hit a Skunk with the car !



## BGater (Jun 1, 2007)

Wife, step-son and I decided to run into town for ice cream this evening. On the way home, a Skunk stepped out in front of us........bump bump bump . I got out and lit up the L1Dce and looked under the car for the critter........no bodies but the smell was making my eyes water :sick2: ! Its the wifes work car, all white. I told her maybe we could paint a black stripe down the middle and then it would look like a reverse Skunk and smell like one to . I then asked her to wave will ALL of her fingers next time.....LOL . Ran it through several auto washes in town, the one that sprays under the car to. No dice, its rank big time. Have no idea how to get it right, the inside is just as bad. Sister in law said to put lots of sliced apples inside for a day to help with the odor. 

Anybody have any home spun cures for pole cat smell removal ? :shrug:


----------



## CLHC (Jun 1, 2007)

That's too bad. I knows what it's like to runover Pepé Le Pew. Maybe you can try one of those auto detailers?


----------



## Dawg (Jun 1, 2007)

BGater said:


> Wife, step-son and I decided to run into town for ice cream this evening. On the way home, a Skunk stepped out in front of us........bump bump bump . I got out and lit up the L1Dce and looked under the car for the critter........no bodies but the smell was making my eyes water :sick2: ! Its the wifes work car, all white. I told her maybe we could paint a black stripe down the middle and then it would look like a reverse Skunk and smell like one to . I then asked her to wave will ALL of her fingers next time.....LOL . Ran it through several auto washes in town, the one that sprays under the car to. No dice, its rank big time. Have no idea how to get it right, the inside is just as bad. Sister in law said to put lots of sliced apples inside for a day to help with the odor.
> 
> Anybody have any home spun cures for pole cat smell removal ? :shrug:


When I worked for my state, I hit a skunk on the grave yard shift with my squad. 
I took it to our maint shop and they put it up and sprayed the bottom with watered down tomato juice, then power washed it with soap and water. It still reeked. We took our vehicles home everyday, and I had to park it downwind out in front of the house. I sprayed it with some odor nuetralizer that my wife found and then ran it through a local car wash that had the underbody wash. It never really smelled the same again. I kept deoderizers under the seats and the trunk. Thankfully, I got a new squad later that year and the old one was sold at auction.

I remember a DUI suspect I had in the back seat a few months later, quipped, "nothing personal officer, but your car smells like a skunk".

Best of luck, I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## benchmade_boy (Jun 1, 2007)

Thats funny, I just hit a Skunk with a .22 caliber slug about four hours ago. But this one was on porpuse.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 1, 2007)

Dawg said:


> I remember a DUI suspect I had in the back seat a few months later, quipped, "nothing personal officer, but your car smells like a skunk".



You can't make that stuff up. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## BGater (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, the wife has been wanting a new Jetta diesel. Problem is.....I bet we wont get a dime for the trade in ! LOL. I was just outside and checked......its still a level 6 or so on the Richter scale. The inside may be toast......its way bad. 

I used to work Illinois Corrections. One day the outside grounds crew (inmates) tangled with a skunk. We had them strip down right there at the sally port, naked to the world, and scrub with lots of variuos types of detergents and a garden hose ! We burned the cloths. The push mowers got hot water pressure washed several times and it did no good. I think we just junked em.........the push mowers that is.


----------



## will (Jun 1, 2007)

There are products out there - search on 'skunk odor removal' I don't know how effective they are. Chances are the odor has gotten into cracks and crevices underneath. Also attached to grease and dirt, probably into the plastic as well. good luck..


----------



## gregw (Jun 1, 2007)

I remember seeing this on MythBusters:

*Hydrogen peroxide + baking soda + liquid dish soap* actually cleans better than the commercial skunk remover products.


----------



## BGater (Jun 1, 2007)

gregw, I think I saw that one...or part of it. They had a skunk and had a heck of a time getting him to spray. I'll try it today. Wife couldnt take that car to work this morning......its still pretty bad. The inside is worse than the out I think. :green:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL Just as well you didn't get a flat when you hit it, and had to change the tire. 

I saw that Mythbusters episode too, but IIRC I don't think that remedy was very effective, even if it was better than the commercial stuff. 

What would your local carwash say if you took it there???


----------



## NeonLights (Jun 1, 2007)

You could try ammonia, that has worked better than anything else for us in the past. I grew up in a farmhouse out in the country that was built over a crawlspace that (apparently) wasn't completely sealed up. We had a skunk get under the house and spray, and everything inside the house stank. I went to middle school that day, and after being quite a distraction for a few hours, they asked me to leave. 

We ended up getting a small tanker (for farm use) of anhydrous ammonia and pumped it under the house. It got rid of the skunk, the smell, and us. We went a bit overboard, and the house was unliveable for a few weeks, but except for the occasional unused closet, the smell was gone. We had another minor incident a year or two later, but we just got a few gallons of household ammonia in pressure sprayers and hosed down the crawlspace again.


----------



## BUZ (Jun 1, 2007)

I hit a skunk with my car a while back, the thing got caught up in the under carriage and god O mighty did it stink! :shakehead


----------



## bwaites (Jun 1, 2007)

Having had our inside dog hit twice by a skunk last year, I've got a little too much experience.

Water actually releases the smell, because the oil it is contained in is respread by the water.

Thiols, the sulfur containing compounds that create the smell are incredibly aromatic, and humans can smell them in incredibly small amounts, as low as 1 part per BILLION! 

The only way to neutralize the smell is by oxidation, and Hydrogen Peroxide compounds are the most easily available and useful. 

1 quart 3 percent hydrogen peroxide (fresh bottle)
1/4 cup baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
1-2 teaspoons liquid dish soap.

Ingredients must be mixed in an open container and used immediately. Never mix the ingredients in advance because oxygen released from hydrogen peroxide may cause a closed container to explode. The solution can be used on people or pets; avoid splashing the product in the eyes or mouth. Allow the solution to remain on hair for five minutes before rinsing with water. Repeat as needed. Do not use this solution on clothing — it may discolor the fabric. 

Give that a try. 

Bill


----------



## DM51 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ammonia - lol that would certainly make your eyes water! It's what they use in smelling salts to bring people round who have fainted. I suppose on the plus side you wouldn't fall asleep at the wheel with that stuff around. Really pungent! I suppose better than skunk though lol.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 1, 2007)

We had a skunk come in through the cat door into the dining room
Fortunately, it DIDN'T spray, and we were able to lure it out again.


----------



## geepondy (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh god, it's so awful. Years ago, roomies dog was sprayed by a skunk. Dog spent night in cellar. My area was on the third floor attic so there were closed doors and three sets of stairs between us but I could still smell the skunk on the dog. After six months or so the dog did smell better but maybe it was because the coat of hair was transplanted in that time.

In high school/college I had a restaurant job and rode my bicycle nine miles home at night with my weak little generator headlight. I saw plenty of skunks but contrary to some people's belief they will try to get out of the way rather then spray. I suppose not much luck going against a moving car though.


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 1, 2007)

Dawg said:


> Thankfully, I got a new squad later that year and the old one was sold at auction.


:lolsign: How much did it get, do you know?


----------



## TorchBoy (Jun 1, 2007)

NeonLights said:


> I went to middle school that day, and after being quite a distraction for a few hours, they asked me to leave.


 The way you put that - classic.

How about using an ozone-producing air freshener in a car? Even though ozone is really poisonous it's also a great oxidiser. For example, http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.2148 - even has chemical equations on its packaging giving the oxidation of hydrogen sulfide and methanethiol (aka methyl mercaptan).

Oh yeah - sulfur dioxide (SO2) produced as an end product of the reaction is also highly toxic.


----------



## Mike Painter (Jun 2, 2007)

Sigh. All right I admit it, thanks to a lady who also came out of the closet and formed a club about 10 years ago.
I like the smell.
I've had skunks spray from less than ten feet away and it was not pleasant but didn't bother me.

Anything else I find pleasant.

$1.98 for the car?


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 2, 2007)

Skunks are harmless very intelligent and amusing creatures. They won't spray, witness the Mythbuster's failure to achieve an emission from 'Pepe la Peu'...sp?  unless really cornered frightened and forced into it, and before they do spray they'll give you all kinds of warnings including a little rotating war dance, (hilarious!! I've seen them do this in the wild) and hand stomping ....They're in the mustelid family, along with ferrets, weasles and racoons -- they eat many of the vermin that bother us humans, so you shouldn't hurt them if you can avoid it.

I like the smell of skunk on th highway especially whne my sinuses are clogged -- the skunk smell is like medicine..to bad the lil critter got run over though..


----------



## knot (Jun 2, 2007)

How about a few cartons (or pallet) of baking soda? It's supposed to help for kitchen odors.


----------



## bwaites (Jun 2, 2007)

They only have about 15 cc or 1/2 oz of the stuff stored, yet that is enough for 5 good sprays. It takes about 10 days to replace it if they use it all, thus they try to avoid the situation if possible.

There is only one known natural predators of skunks, Great Horned Owls, (birds evidently have a terrible sense of smell!) and wolverines have been known to attack them, but as wolverines attack pretty much anything, it may be that skunks just happened to get in the way!

Bill


----------



## BGater (Jun 2, 2007)

We have skunks pretty regular here on the farm. They love the barn, and maybe do a little pest control while they hang out. Usually they are no problem even if we uncover one while moving straw bails. If I back off they usually take the nearest escape route and beat feet without spraying. This little dude buzzed right out infront of us, at 50 mph about all we had time to do was say a choice word or two. 

I mixed up peroxide, baking soda, and dawn dish soap in an attachment I have for the pressure washer. Lifted the car up with a floor jack and hosed it down and let it set. Repeted this several times and washed it good. Outside is not to bad now, just a faint smell. Inside I put baking soda on pans, sprayed Febreeze and wiped down all the plastic with light amonnia water. Its not to bad but I will shampoo the seats and carpet also. 

Man, for a pint sized critter they pack a punch ! :eeew:
Thanks for all the input and ideas. Very much appriciated.


----------



## turbodog (Jun 2, 2007)

BGater said:


> ...
> I mixed up peroxide, baking soda, and dawn dish soap in an attachment I have for the pressure washer. Lifted the car up with a floor jack and hosed it down and let it set. Repeated this several times and washed it good. Outside is not to bad now, just a faint smell. Inside I put baking soda on pans, sprayed Febreeze and wiped down all the plastic with light amonnia water. Its not to bad but I will shampoo the seats and carpet also.
> 
> ...




That was going to be my suggestion. Jack the car up abd blast away. I would try it again, but with a hot water pressure washer.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 2, 2007)

I never smelled skunk, but from what you all say it must be truly *rank*. How long does the stink last? Days? Weeks?


----------



## NeonLights (Jun 2, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I never smelled skunk, but from what you all say it must be truly *rank*. How long does the stink last? Days? Weeks?


After our house was sprayed by a skunk underneath in the crawlspace, and the subsequent over-use of ammonia to get rid of the smell, we would still smell the skunk smell in several seldom used 2nd story closets that were relatively well sealed, for several years afterwards. Not just days or weeks, but months and years!


----------



## knot (Jun 2, 2007)

DM51 said:


> I never smelled skunk, but from what you all say it must be truly *rank*. How long does the stink last? Days? Weeks?



It's like a stink bug only 50x worse.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 2, 2007)

When I worked security in an office building a few years ago, We took turns every hour comprised of:
Foot patrol inside and outside the building.
Vehicle patrol.
Lobby watch.
Control center watching cameras.

We wore grey slacks, white shirts and navy blue blazers for uniforms.

We had at least a half dozen skunks residing on, or near the property.

We had skunks walk right up to the lobby doors wanting in. :wave:
We almost ran over a few with the patrol vehicle.
We saw them with our cameras chasing after bugs and eating them in the parking lot.
We also found ourselves turning and running the other way from them when doing exterior foot patrols of the building.

More often than not, the skunks usually turned and ran away.
On a rare occasion, we had one stop and raise it's tail at one of the younger and braver security officers who didn't know any better.
Very fortunately, nobody ever got sprayed, but it was close on a few occasions.
When one got run over out in the street though, we could smell it bigtime when the wind was coming from that direction. :sick2:


----------



## SoundMix (Jun 2, 2007)

So I guess that means "there's a dead skunk in the middle of the road, stinkin' to high heaven". With apologies to Loudon Wainwright III.


----------



## AndyTiedye (Jun 2, 2007)

bwaites said:


> They only have about 15 cc or 1/2 oz of the stuff stored, yet that is enough for 5 good sprays. It takes about 10 days to replace it if they use it all, thus they try to avoid the situation if possible.



But your car will get the full load for sure.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 3, 2007)

In another Mythbusters episode they strapped a dead pig into a car then left it locked up for about a month somewhere. The stink was terrible (not surprising) but they wanted to see if the car could be cleaned up afterwards enough for someone to buy it. 

They spent a day or two (wearing gasmasks) cleaning it up, disinfecting it etc. They ended up having to chuck out all the upholstery and stuff, just leaving the bare car, but although most people did notice a smell, someone did actually buy it.

If a skunk smells so bad it is worse than a rotting month-old pig cadaver, I think I really do NOT want to smell skunk!


----------



## will (Jun 3, 2007)

The guy that bought the mythbusters car only wanted the drive train. The smell worked its way into everything and they could not elimanate the smell. places like the heater, under the dash, the wiring harness. a lot of those areas have cloth coverings.


----------



## TedTheLed (Jun 3, 2007)

hey stay on topic this is the skunk stink thread you pig stinkers go start yer own or I'll call Emp...!


----------



## DM51 (Jun 3, 2007)

TedTheLed said:


> hey stay on topic this is the skunk stink thread you pig stinkers go start yer own or I'll call Emp...!


 
Hahahahaha!! Which would you rather have, a skunk spray your car or a dead pig cadaver locked in there rotting for a month?? LOL !!


----------



## will (Jun 3, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Hahahahaha!! Which would you rather have, a skunk spray your car or a dead pig cadaver locked in there rotting for a month?? LOL !!



skunk smell is - well - bad

dead animal smell is even worse - makes you want to - well - nevermind..

lots and lots of those little pine trees hanging all over, now there is an image...


----------



## Mad1 (Jun 5, 2007)

I drove over a hedgehog today.  I didnt hit it in went underneath.


----------



## Spin (Jun 5, 2007)

DM51 said:


> Hahahahaha!! Which would you rather have, a skunk spray your car or a dead pig cadaver locked in there rotting for a month?? LOL !!



How about a dead skunk inside your car for a month? LOL


----------



## DM51 (Jun 6, 2007)

Spin said:


> How about a dead skunk inside your car for a month? LOL


LOL with a side-order of 100 lbs of rotting Brussels Sprouts too. LOL I'm still laughing about TedTheLed's post too - this is rapidly going off topic and turning into the worst stink in the world thread. LOL


----------



## SmokeDiver (Jun 6, 2007)

I haven't been this entertained reading a thread in...ever


----------



## BGater (Jun 6, 2007)

Ok....OK....get this. The car was just beginning to "clear out" a bit, still not able to put it in the garage but life is getting back to normal soft of. We hit that one less than 200 yards from the house. Today, my step son and I were zooming down the road in the pickup truck with a trailer on the back, not far from the house again. We both seen him at the same time.......another Skunk ! I moved to line him up dead center(no time to stop and going to fast to swerve).........and lucky the truck was high enough to clear him. I tell you what.....our hearts were in our throats.  Not sure whats up with all the skunks this year, but I think we have had our fair share.....heh. I hope they dont move into my barn, its already full of coons and I can just see the brawl that would cause. The whole farm is gonna be a toxic site before its all said and done. :laughing:


----------



## DM51 (Jun 6, 2007)

BGater said:


> Ok....OK....get this. The car was just beginning to "clear out" a bit, still not able to put it in the garage but life is getting back to normal soft of. We hit that one less than 200 yards from the house. Today, my step son and I were zooming down the road in the pickup truck with a trailer on the back, not far from the house again. We both seen him at the same time.......another Skunk ! I moved to line him up dead center(no time to stop and going to fast to swerve).........and lucky the truck was high enough to clear him. I tell you what.....our hearts were in our throats.  Not sure whats up with all the skunks this year, but I think we have had our fair share.....heh. I hope they dont move into my barn, its already full of coons and I can just see the brawl that would cause. The whole farm is gonna be a toxic site before its all said and done. :laughing:


*LOL* oh man you’re going to have to stop this, lol I’m dying here, I can’t stop howling with laughter – have you ever got an infestation of malodorous and ill-intentioned livestock on your hands, having to dodge skunks jumping out in front of your pick-up and spraying whenever they’re taking time out from fighting the coons in your barn, dead pigs strapped into cars, maybe stink bugs and whatever else – you are under attack from all sides, man, lol. Good luck with ’em, buddy, maybe the rest of us should count our blessings we don’t live in Waggoner, Ill., lol


----------



## will (Jun 6, 2007)

Maybe you should put up signs - no skunks allowed - of course then you have to teach them to read. Best to set up a classroom outside.

Is there one of those international signs for no skunks? That way you wouldn't have to teach them to read.


----------



## chmsam (Jun 8, 2007)

Dead critters (and people, too) decompose and it's the resulting oils and fats that microscopically get into everything. After a few days it is very hard to get out -- naw, it's down right impossible. The odor is...um, "unique" and quite memorable. Even skunk odor is much more tolerable.

BGater, are you starting to have nightmares about them?

If I was into computer animation and could make videos I might come up a scene like one of these...

They're on track during the last few laps of the Daytona 500, crashing, spinning, and rolling end over end, bursting into flames as they get closer and closer and closer..., or maybe...

There are rows upon rows of a thousand skunks, staring blankly at you like the NS5 robots lined up in that scene from "I, Robot?," or maybe...

They're looking like the Borg in Star Trek ("Resistance is futile!"), or maybe...

They're doing the dance from Michael Jackson's "Thriller" video.


(Can anyone tell me why my wife thinks I'm evil?)


----------



## Schnotts (Jun 12, 2007)

I ran over an overweight skunk last year in my Toyota Matrix. I just ran it through a car wash with underspray. It stunk for a week or two but the smell goes away after awhile both inside and out. It stunk up our parking lot at work for awhile too. Then I ran one over in one of our work cars. Heeeee:twothumbs


----------



## BGater (Jun 12, 2007)

ROTF @ DM51 !


----------

